# Glass beads on roads in Marin Headlands



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

There are little piles of glass beads on the Conzelman and McCullough.

When they striped Conzelman and McCullough last week, they added glass beads on top of the stripes. Some of the beads don't stick. So the rains have washed the beads into little piles, mostly in the insides of turns and at the bottom of hills.

The beads look like grey grit but they're more slippery than ice.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks for this. I was going to ride up there on my way home from work tonight but will take a pass.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Definatly there, don't think they did the backside of Hawk.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah, its to add a reflective element to the lane stripes. Went up on monday and it wasn't too bad, but was on a mtn bike.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Conzelman (going west from the top) was done about 2 weeks ago.

They do run a street sweeper around the loop at least once a week. I thought that this would have gotten all the loose beads by now.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Went up there today and didn't notice too many loose beads. They seem to have settled into the asphalt within a few inches of the white lines. The only spot that I saw a lot of them in the middle of the lane also had a lot of gravel, so you should have some warning.

I wouldn't be surprised if they spread out again after the next rainstorm.


----------

